

How to disagree with your partner - nchuhoai
http://nambrot.com/blog/2013/02/20/how-to-disagree

======
nchuhoai
Would love to hear your opinions on how to deal with disagreement in an early
stage team. It's definitely something that I haven't been aware of before
starting

